# How do you record your guitar?



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

I generally record two signals: one clean, direct; one close-miked on the amp (a SM57 slightly angled down at the center of the speaker cone). I've tried using an ambient room-mike (condenser) but haven't found anything that works in the room I have available to record in. The room itself is pretty dry, as I've treated it (somewhat) for mixing.

Once I'm done recording, I usually comp two duplicate tracks--one clean, one close-miked--which, admittedly, can be pretty tedious. If I've done my recording properly, the comped, close-mike track becomes the main guitar track, with the comped, clean track used to add nuance, polish, subtly. I usually use plug-ins on the comped, clean track for this purpose. I haven't quite perfected reamping yet. My results so far have not been worth the effort. 

By the end, I usually have five or six tracks for each guitar of which only one or two are used. 

Anyway, what do you do?

Joe


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Guitar -> Board -> Amp -> Recording out on the Koch -> DAW. Depending on how it's feeling I'll add in cab+mic sim from GuitarRig 3 (I still haven't tried the free Waves GTR stuff yet...on the list though...) to switch it up. Otherwise that's it.

If I need clean, I'll always re-record. I used to split with a DI and keep both tracks but I find things sound more lively if I double track it all by hand. The nuances (read: mistakes) in the playing are what make it sound more organic, off the floor, to me.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I personally find it too much of a PITA to try and record using mics etc. Everything I record is done directly from my POD into my soundcard. I realise that its a bit of sonic "sacrifice", buts its just so much easier. By the time I screw around long enough with mics, making sure theres no other extraneous sound, trying to get a decent recorded tone etc, the drive to actually record is long gone.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I personally find it too much of a PITA to try and record using mics etc. Everything I record is done directly from my POD into my soundcard. I realise that its a bit of sonic "sacrifice", buts its just so much easier. By the time I screw around long enough with mics, making sure theres no other extraneous sound, trying to get a decent recorded tone etc, the drive to actually record is long gone.


I agree, somewhat. If I just want to get something down--if I'm writing--I'll use my PocketPod. If I want something a little more . . . professional--though by no means am I professional--I'll use the mike. Fortunately, I have a room where I can leave everything mostly set up, and I've got my sound more or less where I want it. I like the idea of having a set of core tones that are relatively consistent throughout all my music that gives it a kind of unity--something that also could be reproduced live relatively easily. 

The easiest and quickest way I used to record was with Boss BR-1600CD. It was great for demoing and trying out ideas. Ultimately, though, I wanted something a little more sophisticated.

Joe


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Everything Bagpipe said is right. After recording one of my tube amps with mics, I was really happy with some of what I got down. Sadly, not knowing what I was doing with the software, I dumped the stuff I liked the most by accident. I feel that if I hadn't spent so much time farting around with the mics I would've been less frazzled with the tracking. When I realized that 2/3 of what I'd recorded was gone I tried to make up for it, but the "drive was gone". I know this has a lot to do with not knowing what I'm doing, but I don't see sound engineering ever being as much fun for me as playing.

Shawn. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I can never turn up loud enough to use a mic so I've done the direct box thing (first with a Palmer PGA-04 and now with the Koch's recording out) for years now. Always sounds great to me.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

Guitar --> Amp --> SM57 (about 4-6 inches away from the cone) --> audio in (PC) --> DAW. Keep effects to a minimum...keep it dry, use natural tube breakup, use natural speaker breakup. I record with using a 15w amp into a 10" speaker...that way my ear drums aren't breaking up at the same time as the speaker(s)

Rule 0: For God's sake.....USE A CLICK-TRACK as a reference!!!!!

Rule 1: never record into a DAW higher than -6dB. Digital clipping is a bitch that will ruin your tracking efforts. When mixing with other tracks, you WILL most likely need to attenuate further, so NEVER trying to push this track close to 0dB. Otherwise, you will have this annoying "crackling" sound in your recording ("Oh.......really?")

Rule 2: ensure that any PC internal mic is off/disabled. Single sound source micing is best....otherwise it's tough to control unintentional 'out of phase' effects.

Rule 3: split the left/right channels and offset one from the other by 10-20 ms but KEEP THE PEAKS synched!! (i.e. don't go out of phase)

Rule 4: Learn how to copy/paste to avoid tracking frustrations....you don't have to be a good player...just learn to be a good editor 

Rule 4: use good VST/DAW effects for reverb, echo, chorus, EQ, compression
.
.
.
Rule 99: Use a good compressor/limiter as a final step to bring levels up to a reasonable listening range.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

foghorn99 said:


> Rule 0: For God's sake.....USE A CLICK-TRACK as a reference!!!!!


Why? Not everything sounds great locked to a tight tempo. Clicks make it easy to do your post-recording edits, but you can get along with out one. And I daresay, sometimes it works out for the best when it's got a little give and take to the tempo. Case in point: there was no need for a click on that one.

I'm going to say that my Rule 0 is: forget the rules. If it feels good do it. Don't sweat how everyone else is doing it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...when i'm tracking live with the band, i use one of these:

http://www.tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/characterseries.html

i have the liverpool model.

-dh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Last night I recorded using a 57 hanging from its cord over the front of the amp, with the end of it next to the centre of the speaker. It sounded a little thin by itself, however, once I double-tracked it, it fit in the song perfectly -- very gutsy.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> SM57 to capture grit, R121 to capture body. Each usually into an API or a Vintech pre. Maybe track with a touch of LA3A. Mix the two tracks to get the sound I want.
> 
> If, for some reason, I'm in a hurry and don't have the time or inclination to tweak mic placement, I'll normally just throw a single 421 up instead of the 57/121 combo. Again, into an API or Vintech, depending if I want beef or crunch.
> 
> If for some reason can't turn an amp up, I'll use an AxeFX.


"Roger, Roger, what's our clearence Clarence, what's our vector Victor and stop calling me Shirley." Just kidding, but man, I have no idea what your talking about LOL. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> SM57 to capture grit, R121 to capture body. Each usually into an API or a Vintech pre. Maybe track with a touch of LA3A. Mix the two tracks to get the sound I want.
> 
> If, for some reason, I'm in a hurry and don't have the time or inclination to tweak mic placement, I'll normally just throw a single 421 up instead of the 57/121 combo. Again, into an API or Vintech, depending if I want beef or crunch.
> 
> If for some reason can't turn an amp up, I'll use an AxeFX.


Geebus. Do you have trouble deciding whether to take the Porsche or the Ferrari to the studio in the morning too? :smilie_flagge17: Seriously, that's a lot of sweet kit to get to choose from.


----------



## mnicholson2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use a Zoom H2 and use it as a USB interface directly to Cool Edit pro or I will also use it as a field mic to record gigs and practices...easy to use and great sound quality!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gawd I have a long way to go...... I have lots of options. I was wondering about recording my twin Leslie's. There is no direct in option there. The other problem is that they can be noisy switching speeds. The room is not huge would I be better off just setting up some room mics rather than getting them close?


----------



## elwood (Feb 17, 2008)

I record using a pair of AKG C535s. They're ideally stage vocal condensors, but I have a pair of them on a little desk stand with a dual adapter bar. Just setting them on the floor right in front of the 1x12" Hotrod gives a great sound. And by using 2, you get two distinct channels, even with just one amp/speaker. I just pan these hard left and right. I've tried other mics with less spectacular results.

In terms of levels, as long as you have a clean mic pre and a decent interface, (more than 16 bits, preferably) you can leave yourself lots of headroom... 12dB or more isn't a bad thing. Noise sounds better than digital clipping.

Pods and direct inputs can give more consistent results, but I would argue that most people probably play their best plugged in through a real amp. If you can capture that vibe, you'll end up with a better overall result. I don't really find a little mic stand with 2 mics on it to really be hard to set up or use.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Nah, I spent all my money on recording gear. My car sucks.
> 
> Yah, it's not bad. I actually co-own a commercial recording studio. If it was purely a home rig, my gear list would be a bit over the top. For a commercial facility, it's still pretty good but not insanely so.


I figured there was a business behind all that. Nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Gawd I have a long way to go...... I have lots of options. I was wondering about recording my twin Leslie's. There is no direct in option there. The other problem is that they can be noisy switching speeds. The room is not huge would I be better off just setting up some room mics rather than getting them close?


Two words: Eventide ModFactor. Stellar Leslie emulation. Stellar. Stereo, line and instrument level operation. Takes all the pain out of capturing Leslie sounds at home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

elwood said:


> Pods and direct inputs can give more consistent results, but I would argue that most people probably play their best plugged in through a real amp. If you can capture that vibe, you'll end up with a better overall result. I don't really find a little mic stand with 2 mics on it to really be hard to set up or use.


It's taken me time to figure out the best recipe for recording direct that gave me good feel. For sure it's a different playing experience. You loose all the tactile feedback you get when an amp is moving the air around you. I've got a standard reverb buss channel and channel strip that has plugins on it that load up in Logic now when I'm going direct that give me back a room feel in headphones so it's not so dry and flat. Helps immensely.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Two words: Eventide ModFactor. Stellar Leslie emulation. Stellar. Stereo, line and instrument level operation. Takes all the pain out of capturing Leslie sounds at home.


This is for the organ Iaresee... There is not a chance in a month of Sundays of capturing the effect of two 31h's going to high speed on a recording. 

Thanks Paul too... I will have to play a bit. The switching can be noisy so I don't want to get too close. I will have to play a bit.


----------

